# Problème d'impression avec mon epson stylus SX215



## nonodu45 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Je possède une imprimante multifonction (imprimante+scanner) Epson Stylus SX215. La fonction photocopieuse sans utiliser mon macbook marche bien. Je peux aussi scanner sans problème mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'imprimer n'importe quoi avec mon mac, la fenêtre d'impression se lance, et tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce qu'un message s'affiche dans la colonne État : "Error: /Library/Printers/EPSON/InkjetPrinter2/Filter/rastertoescpll.app/Contents/MacOS/rastertoescpll failed" puis l'impression reste en suspend. Que faire !!??
Merci d'avance.


----------



## liamd (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai rencontré exactement le même problème ce matin avec une Stylus D78.
La solution trouvée : jeter le dossier Epson qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque/Printers puis passer par "Mise à jour de logiciels" pour installer (ou réinstaller) la mise à jour had oc. 
Attention : ne pas installer le driver du site Epson, a priori c'était lui qui posait problème chez moi.
Depuis, tout est rentré dans l'ordre (ça marche même plutôt mieux vu que j'ai accès directement aux outils de l'imprimante sans passer par l'appli Epson et que je n'ai plus - je touche du bois - les problèmes récurants de déconnexion que j'avais sous Leopard).
Dans l'espoir que ça marche aussi pour toi...
Bonne soirée.


----------



## tigresse 56 (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je vous contact car j'ai acheté aussi une imprimante EPSON stylus SX 215, et j'aimerais savoir si vous avez utilisé des cartouches compatibles et si oui, avez-vous eu des problèmes...? Merci d'avance


----------

